# Cant smell or taste



## brianh (Mar 10, 2018)

Going on about 3 weeks now. Very little sense of smell or taste. My sinusitis has gotten to the point where I need to get roto rootered. Had the procedure about 20 years ago and its so not pleasant. This time I need my deviated septum on both sides corrected along with sucking out all the nasty stuff and polyps. Ive been having the polyps injected every few months which temporarily shrunk them and brought back my senses, but it aint working anymore. Back on steroids and antibiotics. Ill have packing shoved up my schnozolla with breathing tubes for a day after surgery. Not looking forward to this. 

Ive mostly been eating for texture, spicyness. Its getting old. Its taken a lot of the joy out of cooking. 

Sucks. On the plus side, its not so bad changing the 3 year olds diaper when he drops a bomb. Cant smell a thing. Good thing, too, cuz he eats like a truck driver.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear. Hopefully going through a week of worse discomfort will be worth it when you emerge on the other side. Sinus issues are something I've always had, but no where near the level of your problems. Good luck with the surgery, and I hope the recovery is an easy one.




In the interim, please feel free to Fed-Ex the BBQ down here to Virginia, and I will be happy to taste for you. Anything to help a fellow forum member out!


----------



## Matus (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear you have this nasty troubles. I hope the procedure will give you full and permanent recovery. I wish you good luck.


----------



## brianh (Mar 10, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Sorry to hear. Hopefully going through a week of worse discomfort will be worth it when you emerge on the other side. Sinus issues are something I've always had, but no where near the level of your problems. Good luck with the surgery, and I hope the recovery is an easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Very selfless of you! Thanks


----------



## brianh (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, Matus! Cant believe Grant Achatz was still designing menus when he couldnt taste during his cancer treatment.


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2018)

Wish you the best in recovery, hate to see a BGE not thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## tedg (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear, best of luck. Makes the rest of us more aware of the things we take for granted every day.


----------



## brianh (Mar 10, 2018)

That was my hope in posting this... dont take things for granted. My senses should come back and Ill have a renewed appreciation. A while back I couldnt taste for a while, but when I could, a bag of Doritos was amazing.


----------



## panda (Mar 11, 2018)

make soups!!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 11, 2018)

You'll probably outclass every other cook in texture and presentation skills after that ordeal.


----------



## liren1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe you will be like Beethoven - cooking the most exquisite dishes without being to taste them..
I can sympathize - I once suffered from acute sinusitis which lasted 4-5 weeks, it was not fun.
Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## brianh (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks, all. Meds kicked in and Im back in business. At least temporarily. But, cat scan today and surgery soon, sick of living like this!


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 14, 2018)

have you considered using a neti pot regularly? I recently started after a very bad cold and I have been surprised how little congestion I have gotten lately.


----------



## brianh (Mar 14, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> have you considered using a neti pot regularly? I recently started after a very bad cold and I have been surprised how little congestion I have gotten lately.



Thanks, yeah. Did all that including medicated stuff added to it. Might all be good after the surgery to prolong the results, but right now Im too far gone. Need a clean slate


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 15, 2018)

OMG..that is awful.

good luck with the procedure. i would need to be heavily sedated. i get very claustrophobic when my sinuses lock up. VERY!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 15, 2018)

and now:

i know what tonight's nightmare theme will be.

again..wishing the best to you.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 18, 2018)

Make sure to let your parents know that you blame them for passing on bad genetics. I used a Dear Mom and Dad hand written letter. Really sent the message home. Made me come to peace with most of my physical flaws.


----------



## tedg (Aug 22, 2018)

Just curious, what happened here ? Did you have the surgery ? I keep checking but nothing new here. Hope everything went well.


----------



## brianh (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks. Long story. Was literally about to get wheeled into surgery when they discovered my blood pressure was through the roof. Surgery cancelled, lot of Cardiologist visits. It’s under control now but I haven’t had the surgery. Last week I enjoyed having all four wisdom teeth yanked out. Hurt like a b*tch!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2018)

brianh said:


> Last week I enjoyed having all four wisdom teeth yanked out. Hurt like a b*tch!!!



Wow, no anaesthetic?!!

Brutal.


----------



## brianh (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh I was gassed and numbed up. The pain once the Novocain wore off was rough. Codeine and aspirin did squat. Had to go back to dentist today get script for Percocet. That did the trick.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 22, 2018)

brianh said:


> Thanks. Long story. Was literally about to get wheeled into surgery when they discovered my blood pressure was through the roof. Surgery cancelled, lot of Cardiologist visits. It’s under control now but I haven’t had the surgery. Last week I enjoyed having all four wisdom teeth yanked out. Hurt like a b*tch!!!


My wisdom teeth were yanked decades ago, but the BP through the roof and sinus issues really hit home. I went on BP meds almost 6 months ago, then had an issue during a stress test due to sinus problems. Led to scoping part of the heart and a pretty extensive sinus surgery. Got through all of that almost 2 months ago, and the BP meds are still affecting my ability to breath through the nose, and are also making my lightheaded a lot. 2 heart docs, ENT and GP, and none of them really talk to each other or will agree to change any of their meds to take into account what the other docs are doing. I have basically been unable to exert myself much since last December, which has not been going over well with my 5 year old. When I carry him up or down one flight of stairs I have to wait a minute or two for the dizziness to clear, and if I am playing with him on the floor I always get spins when I stand back up. And the worst part is I've only had ~5-6 drinks in the last 6 months because I don't want to make any of it worse.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 23, 2018)

Damn David that sucks. Sounds like it's time to raise your voice and get the attention of the doctors or find some new doctors! Squeaky wheel dude.


----------



## brianh (Aug 23, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> My wisdom teeth were yanked decades ago, but the BP through the roof and sinus issues really hit home. I went on BP meds almost 6 months ago, then had an issue during a stress test due to sinus problems. Led to scoping part of the heart and a pretty extensive sinus surgery. Got through all of that almost 2 months ago, and the BP meds are still affecting my ability to breath through the nose, and are also making my lightheaded a lot. 2 heart docs, ENT and GP, and none of them really talk to each other or will agree to change any of their meds to take into account what the other docs are doing. I have basically been unable to exert myself much since last December, which has not been going over well with my 5 year old. When I carry him up or down one flight of stairs I have to wait a minute or two for the dizziness to clear, and if I am playing with him on the floor I always get spins when I stand back up. And the worst part is I've only had ~5-6 drinks in the last 6 months because I don't want to make any of it worse.



So sorry to hear. Getting old sux. I haven’t had any noticeable side effects from my meds, but I’ve heard horror stories like yours. Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 23, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Damn David that sucks. Sounds like it's time to raise your voice and get the attention of the doctors or find some new doctors! Squeaky wheel dude.


I'm still in the middle of things. Just got the confirmation from the ENT 2 days ago about the BP meds probably screwing up my breathing. He gave me a spray to try, and if it works supposedly it will be better proof that the BP med is the problem, so the GP will be more willing to switch to something else. Follow-ups with ENT and heart docs in a few weeks; hopefully things will be on a better path after that.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 23, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> I'm still in the middle of things. Just got the confirmation from the ENT 2 days ago about the BP meds probably screwing up my breathing. He gave me a spray to try, and if it works supposedly it will be better proof that the BP med is the problem, so the GP will be more willing to switch to something else. Follow-ups with ENT and heart docs in a few weeks; hopefully things will be on a better path after that.


Good to hear and hope you and Brian both are doing better in the near future!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks! I can emphasize with brianh not being able to taste, as I was that way for 2 weeks after the sinus surgery. On the plus side, I didn't get into any debates with my wife about food being over- or under-seasoned


----------



## tedg (Aug 23, 2018)

brianh said:


> Thanks. Long story. Was literally about to get wheeled into surgery when they discovered my blood pressure was through the roof. Surgery cancelled, lot of Cardiologist visits. It’s under control now but I haven’t had the surgery. Last week I enjoyed having all four wisdom teeth yanked out. Hurt like a b*tch!!!


Sorry to hear all this, hope there's some sunshine between the clouds.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Aug 24, 2018)

Brian & David - man that news is all quite crappy .... hope you are both on the mend soon. David please get better so if I can get out that way I can buy you a cocktail or 2 ... mostly just both figure out what ails ya and try to get it fixed. Brian - BTW all dentists are evil ... just sayin ....


----------



## brianh (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks, guys. My sense of smell and taste is improved with daily meds, but it comes and goes. Surgery is still pending. David seems in worse shape than me, so direct your good thoughts over to him!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 24, 2018)

brianh said:


> Thanks, guys. My sense of smell and taste is improved with daily meds, but it comes and goes. Surgery is still pending. David seems in worse shape than me, so direct your good thoughts over to him!


I can taste just fine these days -- just need to deal with the periodic lightheadedness/ dizziness. Not being able to exercise only bothers me so much 

With surgery still pending for you, you definitely deserve all of the thoughts and best wishes. You may have a couple of rough weeks recovering.


----------

